# L'inter prova a prendere anche Shaqiri



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2015)

Come riporta Pedullà oggi l'Inter ha incontrato l'agente di Shaqiri, i neroazzurri hanno ribadito il forte interesse per lo svizzero con la volontà di trovare una soluzione con pagamento a Giugno per unacifra vicina ai 15 milioni,


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Gennaio 2015)

Spero davvero che questo non lo prendano


----------



## mandraghe (2 Gennaio 2015)

Possono pure prendere Podo, Lavezzi e Shaqiri, però finché andranno in giro con Ranocchia, Vidic, Giovanni Gesù, Nagatomo et similia, non andranno da nessuna parte.


----------



## Djici (2 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Spero davvero che questo non lo prendano



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Gennaio 2015)

Questo è bravo. Spero e penso che non lo prenderanno


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (2 Gennaio 2015)

Questo è forte ma poi devono vendere qualcuno. Se comprano lui è Podolski poi sono in troppi davanti


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Gennaio 2015)

Shaqiri Icardi Podolski


Mica male oh.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Gennaio 2015)

In Italia andrebbe al doppio della velocità rispetto a chiunque altro. Spero non lo prendano loro, nè la juve. Strano che non ci abbiano messo gli occhi addosso i club inglesi...


----------



## Renegade (2 Gennaio 2015)

Io invece spero che lo prendano e che lo facciano pure a titolo definitivo. Non capisco chi è contro gli acquisti delle rivali. Volete un campionato sempre più mediocre? Io preferisco vedere un Menez-El Shaa-Cerci vs Icardi-Podolski-Shaqiri, sinceramente.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Gennaio 2015)

se proprio deve venire in italia, meglio da loro che alla juve. 

almeno sarebbe circondato da mediocrità, nella juve invece meglio ci vada il bollito snejder.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Gennaio 2015)

*Pedullà riporta che si è appena concluso l'incontro tra i dirigenti nerazzurri e l'entourage di Shaqiri. L'esito sarebbe positivo e l'Inter avrebbe ribadito il proprio interessamento per il giocatore svizzero. Probabile un prestito con riscatto fissato probabilmente vicino ai 15 milioni, cifra richiesta dal Bayern.

Oggi gli agenti dell'esterno svizzero incontreranno anche una rappresentanza Juventina, che però sembra muoversi più sul versante Sneijder.*


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pedullà riporta che si è appena concluso l'incontro tra i dirigenti nerazzurri e l'entourage di Shaqiri. L'esito sarebbe positivo e l'Inter avrebbe ribadito il proprio interessamento per il giocatore svizzero. Probabile un prestito con riscatto fissato probabilmente vicino ai 15 milioni, cifra richiesta dal Bayern.
> 
> Oggi gli agenti dell'esterno svizzero incontreranno anche una rappresentanza Juventina, che però sembra muoversi più sul versante Sneijder.*



come mai solo 15 mln ? è vicino alla scadenza ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2015)

Se davvero Shaquiri costa 15M (con riscatto) fanno un affare.

E di conseguenza l'"affare" Cerci diverrebbe una presa in giro. Lo svizzero è dieci categorie sopra


----------



## Ian.moone (3 Gennaio 2015)

Non lo prenderanno mai, va in premier per me


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2015)

Per me non arriva in Italia, ma se fosse farebbero sicuramente un colpo di grande livello


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pedullà riporta che si è appena concluso l'incontro tra i dirigenti nerazzurri e l'entourage di Shaqiri. L'esito sarebbe positivo e l'Inter avrebbe ribadito il proprio interessamento per il giocatore svizzero. Probabile un prestito con riscatto fissato probabilmente vicino ai 15 milioni, cifra richiesta dal Bayern.
> 
> Oggi gli agenti dell'esterno svizzero incontreranno anche una rappresentanza Juventina, che però sembra muoversi più sul versante Sneijder.*



A 15 milioni sarebbe un grandissimo colpo.


----------



## Djici (3 Gennaio 2015)

a 15 e un colpaccio assurdo.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Gennaio 2015)

Anche per me 15 sono pochi. Poi se l'Inter lo prende si rinforza di brutto.


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Anche per me 15 sono pochi. Poi se l'Inter lo prende si rinforza di brutto.



Sicuramente avrebbero poi un reparto offensivo di tutto rispetto, ma parliamoci chiaro, in difesa sia sugli esterni che sui centrali sono assolutamente IMBARAZZANTI


----------



## Jaqen (3 Gennaio 2015)

Va al Liverpool


----------



## Heaven (3 Gennaio 2015)

Sarebbe un colpaccio


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2015)

*Pedulla:Manca l'ok di Thoir per garantire il riscatto obbligatorio a Giugno a 13/14 milioni, la situazione può cambiare se il Psg liberasse Lavezzi pallino di Mancini.*


----------



## O Animal (3 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla:Manca l'ok di Thoir per garantire il riscatto obbligatorio a Giugno a 13/14 milioni, la situazione può cambiare se il Psg liberasse Lavezzi pallino di Mancini.*



Pedulla è ancora ubriaco da capodanno...

Se andrà via dal Bayern lo farà per non meno di 25/30 milioni e andrà in Inghilterra...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Pedulla è ancora ubriaco da capodanno...
> 
> Se andrà via dal Bayern lo farà per non meno di 25/30 milioni e andrà in Inghilterra...



Mah speriamo, io ho la sensazione che lo prendano, parlano tutti di quella cifra 15 milioni.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Gennaio 2015)

Finirà in premier...altrimenti sarebbe già stato preso dalla giuve.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2015)

Ma non scherziamo ...


----------



## Heaven (3 Gennaio 2015)

Se lo prendono i favoriti al 3 posto sono loro 

comunque, ma davvero hanno dubbi su chi scegliere tra Lavezzi e Shaqiri?


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Gennaio 2015)

Ma dove li prendono i soldi questi?


----------



## Franz64 (4 Gennaio 2015)

Io spero lo prendano. Sarebbe un suicidio finanziario per loro, l'inizio della loro fine.

[MENTION=201]Franz64[/MENTION] scrivere una parolaccia o nasconderla dietro i puntini è la stessa cosa. Evitiamo please!


----------



## 666psycho (4 Gennaio 2015)

riscatto fissato a 13-14 milioni mi sembrano un po poco.... direi dai 25 in su...


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Gennaio 2015)

Beh ragazzi diciamoci la verità, Shaqiri al Bayern ha fatto quasi sempre la riserva. Venderlo a 25 sarebbe un po' troppo, a meno che non trovino il solito club inglese sfondato di soldi e molto interessato. Loro lo pagarono nemmeno 12 milioni, lui si è impuntato per partire e penso che a 15 milioni lo possano cedere.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi diciamoci la verità, Shaqiri al Bayern ha fatto quasi sempre la riserva. Venderlo a 25 sarebbe un po' troppo, a meno che non trovino il solito club inglese sfondato di soldi e molto interessato. Loro lo pagarono nemmeno 12 milioni, lui si è impuntato per partire e penso che a 15 milioni lo possano cedere.




forse hai ragione..


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Gennaio 2015)

*Di Marzio: Sfida Inter - Liverpool per Shaqiri. I Reds hanno messo sul piatto 13-14 milioni cash, l'Inter un prestito con diritto di riscatto alla stessa cifra e con pagamento dilazionato, che sembra comunque accontentare il Bayern. La decisione spetta al giocatore: in Inghilterra avrebbe un ingaggio più elevato ma dovrebbe competere per il posto, all'Inter sarebbe il titolare certo con un ingaggio minore rispetto a quello offerto dai Reds.*


----------



## Heaven (4 Gennaio 2015)

La Gazzetta dice che ha scelto l'Inter, infondo il Liverpool non è che sia messo meglio, anzi l'Inter qualche possibilità di andare in ucl c'è l'ha


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Gennaio 2015)

Shaqiri in serie A rischia di rendere come Cristiano Ronaldo in Spagna  Go reds


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Gennaio 2015)

13-14 per shaqiri
16 cerci
25 iturbe

boh non si capisce niente


----------



## Djici (4 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Sfida Inter - Liverpool per Shaqiri. I Reds hanno messo sul piatto 13-14 milioni cash, l'Inter un prestito con diritto di riscatto alla stessa cifra e con pagamento dilazionato, che sembra comunque accontentare il Bayern. La decisione spetta al giocatore: in Inghilterra avrebbe un ingaggio più elevato ma dovrebbe competere per il posto, all'Inter sarebbe il titolare certo con un ingaggio minore rispetto a quello offerto dai Reds.*



Questo è uno dei pochi per cui potrei sacrificare il faraone


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> 13-14 per shaqiri
> 16 cerci
> 25 iturbe
> 
> boh non si capisce niente



Basti dire Boateng 12 milioni... Secondo me i giornalai non ci stanno prendendo nulla... 

Sarà anche un panchinaro del Bayern ma questo al mondiale ha fatto vedere di poter essere tranquillamente tra i primi 10 centrocampisti offensivi al mondo...

A questo punto vorrei capire da Gazzetta e amici come sono giustificati i 100 milioni di Pogba e i 13 per Shaqiri...


----------



## Jaqen (4 Gennaio 2015)

Va al Liverpool, gli Inglesi offrono soldi, l'Inter promesse


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Basti dire Boateng 12 milioni... Secondo me i giornalai non ci stanno prendendo nulla...
> 
> Sarà anche un panchinaro del Bayern ma questo al mondiale ha fatto vedere di poter essere tranquillamente tra i primi 10 centrocampisti offensivi al mondo...
> 
> A questo punto vorrei capire da Gazzetta e amici come sono giustificati i 100 milioni di Pogba e i 13 per Shaqiri...


bohhh
anche per me questo è forte

prendo sempre Iturbe come esempio perchè quella è la cifra reale con cui è stato comprato. 
E siccome finora non mi ha impressionato particolarmente, se poi leggo inter-shaqiri a 13-14 mln qualche dubbio mi viene

Non sono queste le cifre reali per prendere lo svizzero imho. 
Se lo pigliano si vede che l'indonesiano si è deciso a sborsare i dollari


----------



## malos (4 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questo è uno dei pochi per cui potrei sacrificare il faraone



Daccordissimo.

Comunque spero vada in premier questo è forte davvero. 
Tremendo che neanche per scherzo nessuno di noi abbia ipotizzato di prenderlo noi, che tristezza.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (4 Gennaio 2015)

Come è già detto, se lo prendono secondo me vendono qualcuno di importante e quindi sarà tutto uguale per loro


----------



## 666psycho (4 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo la gazzetta, Shaqiri avrebbe scelto l'inter, a discapito di Liverpool ed everton. Shaqiri preferirebbe giocare nella serie A. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2015)

Male male male ... Questo è forte ... Se lo prendono salta il banco per il terzo posto .


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Gennaio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Come è già detto, se lo prendono secondo me vendono qualcuno di importante e quindi sarà tutto uguale per loro



Se vendessero Icardi per prendere lo svizzero ci guadagnerebbero solo. Altro discorso se vendono Kovacic


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo Tuttosport, l'Inter ha proposto a Shaqiri un contratto fino al 2019 a 2,5mln di euro più bonus. Ai tedeschi il ds Ausilio proporrà 2mln di euro per il prestito oneroso ed un riscatto obbligatorio a 13mln in rate triennali. In realtà i bavaresi puntano a circa 20mln, ma il giocatore è un separato in casa ed il contratto in scadenza nel 2016 rappresenta un buon motivo per accettare l'offerta.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, l'Inter ha proposto a Shaqiri un contratto fino al 2019 a 2,5mln di euro più bonus. Ai tedeschi il ds Ausilio proporrà 2mln di euro per il prestito oneroso ed un riscatto obbligatorio a 13mln in rate triennali. In realtà i bavaresi puntano a circa 20mln, ma il giocatore è un separato in casa ed il contratto in scadenza nel 2016 rappresenta un buon motivo per accettare l'offerta.*



Ma scusate perché dovrebbero regalarlo così ?? Boh ..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate perché dovrebbero regalarlo così ?? Boh ..



Quello che mi chiedo anche io. Sta di fatto che se lo acquistano fanno un grande colpo


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, l'Inter ha proposto a Shaqiri un contratto fino al 2019 a 2,5mln di euro più bonus. Ai tedeschi il ds Ausilio proporrà 2mln di euro per il prestito oneroso ed un riscatto obbligatorio a 13mln in rate triennali. In realtà i bavaresi puntano a circa 20mln, ma il giocatore è un separato in casa ed il contratto in scadenza nel 2016 rappresenta un buon motivo per accettare l'offerta.*



Scambio di prestiti di 18 mesi Cerci-Shaqiri?


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate perché dovrebbero regalarlo così ?? Boh ..



Se effettivamente non ci sono squadre ricche di premier sul ragazzo è possibile il Bayern debba accettare anche un'offerta non proprio ottimale, il ragazzo fin dall'estate chiede di andarsene


----------



## Heaven (4 Gennaio 2015)

Il Bayern comunque ha anche venduto a 25mln uno come Kroos, quindi non c'è da stupirsi se shaqiri lo vendono a 15/20


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Gennaio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Il Bayern comunque ha anche venduto a 25mln uno come Kroos, quindi non c'è da stupirsi se shaqiri lo vendono a 15/20


Toni Kroos era in scadenza e non aveva nessuna intenzione di rinnovare. 25 per uno come lui saranno pochi, ma é sempre meglio di perderlo a zero l'anno successivo stile Dortmund con Lewandowski...

Shaqiri é da un anno e mezzo che vuole partire, quello che non capisco é perché dovrebbe andare proprio all'Inter, una squadra ridicola senza coppe.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Il Bayern comunque ha anche venduto a 25mln uno come Kroos, quindi non c'è da stupirsi se shaqiri lo vendono a 15/20



Però Tony era un punto fermo della nazionale tedesca campione del mondo ed un titolare del Bayern che vince tutto. Shaquiri è in una condizione decisamente diversa.


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Pedullà oggi l'Inter ha incontrato l'agente di Shaqiri, i neroazzurri hanno ribadito il forte interesse per lo svizzero con la volontà di trovare una soluzione con pagamento a Giugno per unacifra vicina ai 15 milioni,


purtroppo sarebbe un grande acquisto


----------



## juventino (4 Gennaio 2015)

Questo era un acquisto da fare a tutti i costi. Non solo non lo facciamo, ma lo lasciamo pure all'Inter. Senza parole.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questo era un acquisto da fare a tutti i costi. Non solo non lo facciamo, ma lo lasciamo pure all'Inter. Senza parole.



In effetti se davvero va all'Inter, Milan, Juve e Roma dovrebbero solo prendersi a schiaffi per averlo lasciato andare lì.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però Tony era un punto fermo della nazionale tedesca campione del mondo ed un titolare del Bayern che vince tutto. Shaquiri è in una condizione decisamente diversa.



Si ma la situazione contrattuale è stata decisiva, ma visto poi come ha giocato nell'ultima annata in Germania ? Terribile.


----------



## Heaven (4 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Toni Kroos era in scadenza e non aveva nessuna intenzione di rinnovare. 25 per uno come lui saranno pochi, ma é sempre meglio di perderlo a zero l'anno successivo stile Dortmund con Lewandowski...



Stessa situazione di Shaqiri infatti


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Gennaio 2015)

sarebbe tragico


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Gennaio 2015)

Per me a 15m e un grande colpo, comunque vi posso dire che i miei amici tifosi del Bayern sono contenti di vederlo andare. Lo considerano uno scarso che sbaglia troppo


----------



## Jaqen (4 Gennaio 2015)

Io ci credo pochissimo.
Non c'è neanche una dichiarazione da parte del giocatore o dell'agente riguardo l'Inter. Niente di niente.


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Gennaio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Stessa situazione di Shaqiri infatti


Simile, Kroos voleva un aumento d'ingaggio che il Bayern non era disposto a dargli (per me un errore della societá).
Shaqiri semplicemente vuole giocare e non entrare solo negli ultimi 10 min quando vincono giá 4-0.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io ci credo pochissimo.
> Non c'è neanche una dichiarazione da parte del giocatore o dell'agente riguardo l'Inter. Niente di niente.


Neanche di Podolski, o ricordo male io?


----------



## Jaqen (4 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Neanche di Podolski, o ricordo male io?



Ricordo dichiarazioni d'interessamento...


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ricordo dichiarazioni d'interessamento...


Ah sí? beh allora come non detto...


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me non va all'Inter,ma anche se ci andasse quella squadra ridicola con annesso allenatore ridicolo,non mi farebbe di certo paura.
Spero per Shaqiri che non vada all'Inter perchè butterebbe nel cesso la sua carriera,sappiamo tutti che l'Inter li rovina tutti i giocatori con un briciolo di talento.E' la storia a dire questa cosa.


----------



## Renegade (4 Gennaio 2015)

Vi chiedete perché Shaqiri dovrebbe scegliere l'Inter? Perché ha l'intelligenza necessaria, a differenza di molti suoi giovani ed emergenti colleghi, di capire che in qualunque altra Big farebbe panchina, esattamente come al Bayern Monaco. L'Inter, invece, può offrirgli il posto da titolare e un ruolo primario in un progetto a lungo termine. Il giusto punto di passaggio per crescere, migliorarsi e mettersi in mostra in attesa di una Big in futuro che possa acquistarlo ad un prezzo alto e usarlo da titolare quando sarà affermato.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, Shaqiri è vicinissimo all'Inter. Thohir ha dato l'ok all'obbligo di riscatto a fine stagione. Il Liverpool è defilato. *


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, Shaqiri è vicinissimo all'Inter. Thohir ha dato l'ok all'obbligo di riscatto a fine stagione. Il Liverpool è defilato. *



Pedullà a parte le solite scemenze da Lega Pro non ne azzecca mai una, quindi spero si sbagli perchè questo sarebbe un giocatore che gli invidierei da morire.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si ma la situazione contrattuale è stata decisiva, ma visto poi come ha giocato nell'ultima annata in Germania ? Terribile.



E pure lo svizzero è ad un anno e mezzo dalla scadenza comunque. Tra l'altro Toni a Madrid è andato a guadagnare praticamente il triplo all'anno, il Bayern non gli avrebbe mai dato 6 netti a stagione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Gennaio 2015)

che invidia e che vergogna...noi prendiamo Cerci,loro Shaqiri.


----------



## Jonnys (5 Gennaio 2015)

L'eventuale arrivo di Shaqiri all'Inter sarebbe molto simile al passaggio di Callejon dal Real al Napoli. Giocatore giovane, di talento, che però chiede spazio e decide di affermarsi in un contesto diverso dove diventa/può diventare l'idolo della folla!

Io spero che arrivi, i giocatori forti sono sempre ben accetti in questa serie A povera. Migliorerà l'Inter ma senza altri acquisti in difesa e centrocampo non vanno da nessuna parte lo stesso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2015)

Sky dice che il Liverpool ha offerto 15 milioni come L Inter. ... Speriamo veramente non venga a milano


----------



## Jaqen (5 Gennaio 2015)

Il Liverpool offre soldi veri, l'Inter qualche diritto di riscatto...andrà in Inghilterra


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2015)

Se lo prendono veramente era molto ma molto meglio a sto punto lasciargli Cerci a loro.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool offre soldi veri, l'Inter qualche diritto di riscatto...andrà in Inghilterra



L'inter offre obbligo di riscatto cambia poco a favore del Liverpool.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pedullà a parte le solite scemenze da Lega Pro non ne azzecca mai una, quindi spero si sbagli perchè questo sarebbe un giocatore che gli invidierei da morire.



Non sono d'accordo io mi fido molto di più di Pedullà che di altri.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Gennaio 2015)

Ma obbligo di riscatto cosa??? Non esiste l'obbligo di riscatto!!
Sono tutte palle, se Shaqiri va all'Inter in prestito è perché ha puntato i piedi e deciso di andare via e non c'era nessuna offerta.
Se il Liverpool offre soldi subito, Shaqiri va la.
L'obbligo di riscatto.... e se non ho soldi? Pago una mora? Di 30 milioni? Se non ho nemmeno quelli...
Dai, sembrano i discorsi sui PRE contratti...


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma obbligo di riscatto cosa??? Non esiste l'obbligo di riscatto!!
> Sono tutte palle, se Shaqiri va all'Inter in prestito è perché ha puntato i piedi e deciso di andare via e non c'era nessuna offerta.
> Se il Liverpool offre soldi subito, Shaqiri va la.
> L'obbligo di riscatto.... e se non ho soldi? Pago una mora? Di 30 milioni? Se non ho nemmeno quelli...
> Dai, sembrano i discorsi sui PRE contratti...



L'obbligo di riscatto non è contemplato, ma allo stesso tempo non è vietato, ergo se viene inserito nel contratto vale. Soprattutto se tra le parti c'è una scrittura privata. Non è altro che un espediente per diluire i costi.
Poi magari le parti consensualmente possono ritrattare, mi ricordo del nostro prestito con obbligo di riscatto di quello scarsone di Amantino Mancini, invece di riscattarlo demmo all'Inter un equivalente di soldi per 2-3 ragazzini tra cui Fossati.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'obbligo di riscatto non è contemplato, ma allo stesso tempo non è vietato, ergo se viene inserito nel contratto vale. Soprattutto se tra le parti c'è una scrittura privata. Non è altro che un espediente per diluire i costi.
> Poi magari le parti consensualmente possono ritrattare, mi ricordo del nostro prestito con obbligo di riscatto di quello scarsone di Amantino Mancini, invece di riscattarlo demmo all'Inter un equivalente di soldi per 2-3 ragazzini tra cui Fossati.



Poi puoi rinegoziare... di sicuro la parola obbligo fa pensare a un dovere, ma non c'è nessun obbligo... se non ho soldi non ho soldi...


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky dice che il Liverpool ha offerto 15 milioni come L Inter. ... Speriamo veramente non venga a milano



Va al Liverpool senza alcun dubbio. Peraltro ho letto che l'agente 2-3 giorni fa ha incontrato anche i dirigenti dei Reds, che offrono soldi veri e non banane. Inoltre solo uno tra Podolski e Shaqiri potrebbe giocare in Europa e lo svizzero ci tiene alla coppa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, Shaqiri è vicinissimo all'Inter. Thohir ha dato l'ok all'obbligo di riscatto a fine stagione. Il Liverpool è defilato. *



Speriamo di no,sarebbe un grande colpo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2015)

*Di Marzio: L'inter ha trovato l'accordo con il giocatore, i nerazzurri offrono 2 milioni per il prestito e a fine stagione altri 12 milioni per il riscatto obbligatorio, il Liverpool leggermente avanti perchè ha proposto 3,5 milioni al giocatore e 14 al Bayern Monaco a titolo definitivo.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2015)

Ci manca pure questo...


----------



## Marchisio89 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Che dire...complimenti all'Inter.


----------



## O Animal (5 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, Shaqiri è vicinissimo all'Inter. Thohir ha dato l'ok all'obbligo di riscatto a fine stagione. Il Liverpool è defilato. *





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: L'inter ha trovato l'accordo con il giocatore, i nerazzurri offrono 2 milioni per il prestito e a fine stagione altri 12 milioni per il riscatto obbligatorio, il Liverpool leggermente avanti perchè ha proposto 3,5 milioni al giocatore e 14 al Bayern Monaco a titolo definitivo.*



Non so perché ma contrariamente a quanto dicono Pedullà e Di Marzio secondo me alla fine all'Inter arriverà Shakiro...


----------



## Hammer (5 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: L'inter ha trovato l'accordo con il giocatore, i nerazzurri offrono 2 milioni per il prestito e a fine stagione altri 12 milioni per il riscatto obbligatorio, il Liverpool leggermente avanti perchè ha proposto 3,5 milioni al giocatore e 14 al Bayern Monaco a titolo definitivo.*



Colpaccio


----------



## Dexter (5 Gennaio 2015)

È un buon giocatore, per età e potenzialità da preferire a Cerci. Se iniziano a fare regolarmente acquisti del genere per noi è finita.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Chi sta avanti Liverpool o Inter?


----------



## The P (5 Gennaio 2015)

prendiamo Cerci proprio nella sessione di mercato in cui potevamo prendere Shaquiri per 2 noccioline. Shit!


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> prendiamo Cerci proprio nella sessione di mercato in cui potevamo prendere Shaquiri per 2 noccioline. Shit!



Calma, vediamo se arriva sul serio prima. Se fosse mi accodo con te alla bestemmie comunque.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Ora che ci penso anch'io potevamo piombare su Shaqiri invece di Cerci. Non era impossibile provarci anche perchè il Bayern sembra regalarlo a quel prezzo.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2015)

Se lo prendono e non vanno in Champions per loro è la mazzata definitiva.
Dove li trovano quei soldi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Gennaio 2015)

Mi rovinano 'l inizio del anno. A numeri del genere e un gran bel colpo! Mal che vada si puo venderlo dopo 2 anni e comunque la spesa sarebbe niente di che. Pazzesco.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Gennaio 2015)

*Mancini in conferenza stampa: "Shaqiri è un giocatore del Bayern ora, ma può fare al caso nostro. E' un giocatore molto interessante, anche in ottica futura essendo giovane."
Intanto nelle bancarelle fuori la Pinetina, cominciano già a essere vendute le sue maglie.*









DannySa ha scritto:


> Se lo prendono e non vanno in Champions per loro è la mazzata definitiva.
> Dove li trovano quei soldi?



Stiamo parlando di 2 milioni ora, più altri 14 probabilmente spalmati su 3 anni. Non mi sembra una spesa folle


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2015)

Non hanno tutte queste entrate, spendendo 16 mln (anche in più anni) devono comunque ricavarci qualcosa, un po' come da noi Balotelli, è arrivato e siamo arrivati terzi, se arriva un Shaqiri e fai 2 mesi mediocri come gli scorsi sei tagliato fuori, poi sono sempre 4-5 mln all'anno che devi tirare fuori e qualcuno senza entrate dalle coppe deve partire.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Gennaio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non hanno tutte queste entrate, spendendo 16 mln (anche in più anni) devono comunque ricavarci qualcosa, un po' come da noi Balotelli, è arrivato e siamo arrivati terzi, se arriva un Shaqiri e fai 2 mesi mediocri come gli scorsi sei tagliato fuori, poi sono sempre 4-5 mln all'anno che devi tirare fuori e qualcuno senza entrate dalle coppe deve partire.



Ma se vuoi avere ricavi futuri devi necessariamente investire, se non investi non vai da nessuna parte. Il nostro esempio è lampante, spendendo abbiamo vinto uno scudo, non spendendo siamo finiti dove siamo ora a essere contenti di un attuale settimo posto solo perchè vicino al terzo.

L'Inter è sicuramente incasinata col FFP, ma sta già lavorando per presentare alla UEFA un programma di risanamento del bilancio. Anche la Roma ha problemi simili, eppure le uscite continuano ad essere superiori alle entrate in fase di mercato.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2015)

L'inter investì bene i suoi soldi prendendo Kovacic due anni fa eppure coincide con altre due stagioni terrificanti da parte della squadra.
Il loro problema più grande è che hanno una squadra costruita completamente a caso, lo si vede bene quando hanno dei periodi molto buoni e dei periodi dove perdono da chiunque, come periodi positivi intendo l'inizio di stagione scorso e dell'anno primo, ma quest'anno è girata peggio e i problemi rimangono.
Detto questo è un investimento fatto nel nulla nel caso arrivasse, dovrebbero cercare di costruire una base solida formata da almeno 4-5 giocatori perché così la situazione mi sa che cambierà poco soprattutto se per pagare i giocatori che non arrivano a 0 non hanno tutte queste entrate.


----------



## beleno (5 Gennaio 2015)

non mi è molto chiaro, l'Inter offre più di 3,5 milioni al giocatore? in caso contrario, come fa ad aver trovato l'accordo con il giocatore? inoltre il Bayern preferisce il prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto all'offerta di acquisto del Liverpool?


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Dove li trovano quei soldi?



Lo pagano con i soldi di Guarin, assurdo come noi siamo gli unici a non trovare mai squadre interessate ai nostri giocatorini e gli altri si.


----------



## Franz64 (5 Gennaio 2015)

In inghilterra lo danno quasi fatto al Liverpool, quindi calma, sappiamo che l'80% dei media pompano le notizie a favore dell'inter, mi ricorda la storia di Falcao alla Rube


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Gennaio 2015)

Fosse vero sarebbe un colpo straordinario per l'Inter purtroppo.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=201]Franz64[/MENTION] no link esterni


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: L'inter ha trovato l'accordo con il giocatore, i nerazzurri offrono 2 milioni per il prestito e a fine stagione altri 12 milioni per il riscatto obbligatorio, il Liverpool leggermente avanti perchè ha proposto 3,5 milioni al giocatore e 14 al Bayern Monaco a titolo definitivo.*



Allora va in Inghilterra, dato che offrono di più al giocatore e al Bayern. Peraltro anche Di Marzio da i Reds favoriti.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2015)

Quindi cosa fanno? si rovinano per prenderlo?


----------



## Jaqen (5 Gennaio 2015)

Su Twitter danno per fatto Shaqiri al Liverpool....


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Su Twitter danno per fatto Shaqiri al Liverpool....



Non è partito il condor da loro?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: L'inter ha trovato l'accordo con il giocatore, i nerazzurri offrono 2 milioni per il prestito e a fine stagione altri 12 milioni per il riscatto obbligatorio, il Liverpool leggermente avanti perchè ha proposto 3,5 milioni al giocatore e 14 al Bayern Monaco a titolo definitivo.*



Se l'interesse del Liverpool è reale, finirà in Premier senza se e senza ma.


----------



## gabuz (5 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Su Twitter danno per fatto Shaqiri al Liverpool....



Il sito ufficiale del Liverpool ha pubblicato un articolo di metro che dice che l'acquisto di Shaqiri è vicino.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2015)

A meno che l'Inter non abbia 15-16 mln cash (visto che hanno i soldi a quanto pare) è fuori portata, anche come ingaggio credo offrirebbero meno del Liverpool.
Se salta questo rimangono i Diarra o sbaglio? questa per gennaio era un'operazione perfetta.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: L'inter ha trovato l'accordo con il giocatore, i nerazzurri offrono 2 milioni per il prestito e a fine stagione altri 12 milioni per il riscatto obbligatorio, il Liverpool leggermente avanti perchè ha proposto 3,5 milioni al giocatore e 14 al Bayern Monaco a titolo definitivo.*





Jaqen ha scritto:


> Su Twitter danno per fatto Shaqiri al Liverpool....



Ma alla fine andrà ai Reds. L'inter non ha i soldi per pareggiare l'offerta inglese e neanche garantire allo svizzero l'ingaggio prospettato dal club di Liverpool (3.5 mln netti annui).


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Il sito ufficiale del Liverpool ha pubblicato un articolo di metro che dice che l'acquisto di Shaqiri è vicino.



Il Liverpool lo vuole fortemente da un anno, da cosi tanto ci lavora. Ad ogni modo può garantire ad oggi più prospettive sia economiche che tecniche dell'Inter. Speriamo ovviamente scelga la via della premier altrimenti per i cugini sarebbe un bel colpo.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Gennaio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A meno che l'Inter non abbia 15-16 mln cash (visto che hanno i soldi a quanto pare) è fuori portata, anche come ingaggio credo offrirebbero meno del Liverpool.
> *Se salta questo rimangono i Diarra o sbaglio*? questa per gennaio era un'operazione perfetta.



diarra, diamanti, o scarti simili. 

speriamo non sia così folle da preferire l'inter alla premier.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Gennaio 2015)

Ragazzi uno dei miei amici londinesi mi ha detto che da loro i giornali danno per fatto Shaqiri al Liverpool. Tifa Arsenal, e ovviamente preferirebbe avessero ragione i vari giornalisti italiani


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ragazzi uno dei miei amici londinesi mi ha detto che da loro i giornali danno per fatto Shaqiri al Liverpool. Tifa Arsenal, e ovviamente preferirebbe avessero ragione i vari giornalisti italiani



Ci spera pure, che pena che mi fa.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci spera pure, che pena che mi fa.



Sì, non che abbia grossa considerazione dell'Inter


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, l'Inter è fiduciosa per Shaqiri ma la concorrenza del Liverpool è ancora forte. E ci sono diversi altri club interessati, tra i quali lo Stoke City che vorrebbe comprare il giocatore.
*


----------



## O Animal (5 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, l'Inter è fiduciosa per Shaqiri ma la concorrenza del Liverpool è ancora forte. E ci sono diversi altri club interessati, tra i quali lo Stoke City che vorrebbe comprare il giocatore.
> *



Ti prego fa che preferisca lo Stoke all'Inter che glielo rinfacciamo per i prossimi 100 anni...


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ragazzi uno dei miei amici londinesi mi ha detto che da loro i giornali danno per fatto Shaqiri al Liverpool. Tifa Arsenal, e ovviamente preferirebbe avessero ragione i vari giornalisti italiani



Pensa che l'Inter sia una società seria e rispettabile?


----------



## Jaqen (5 Gennaio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Pensa che l'Inter sia una società seria e rispettabile?



Leggi sopra


----------



## Heaven (6 Gennaio 2015)

Se va al Liverpool credo che Suso arriverebbe subito


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo Sky UK Shaqiri al Liverpool è cosa fatta


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

*Flash news da SKY UK: Il Liverpool vuole Shaqiri dalla prossima estate e sarebbe felice se lui andasse a giocare in prestito all'Inter per i prossimi 5 mesi.*


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Flash news da SKY UK: Il Liverpool vuole Shaqiri dalla prossima estate e sarebbe felice se lui andasse a giocare in prestito all'Inter per i prossimi 5 mesi.*



Sarebbe il colmo per l'Inter questa roba qui


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Flash news da SKY UK: Il Liverpool vuole Shaqiri dalla prossima estate e sarebbe felice se lui andasse a giocare in prestito all'Inter per i prossimi 5 mesi.*



Come noi con van ginkel, ormai siamo i parcheggiatori ufficiali delle squadre inglesi.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Flash news da SKY UK: Il Liverpool vuole Shaqiri dalla prossima estate e sarebbe felice se lui andasse a giocare in prestito all'Inter per i prossimi 5 mesi.*



Credo che manco una squadra di Lega Pro sarebbe disponibile a fare una pagliacciata del genere.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo Tuttosport, il giocatore ha detto sì al contratto con l'Inter a quattro anni e mezzo di contratto a 2,750 milioni di euro all'anno. Domani in Baviera ci sarà un vertice tra la dirigenza del Bayern Monaco, quella dell'Inter e l'entourage di Shaqiri. Si cerca la stretta finale e domani può essere il giorno buono per chiudere il colpo.*


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il giocatore ha detto sì al contratto con l'Inter a quattro anni e mezzo di contratto a 2,750 milioni di euro all'anno. Domani in Baviera ci sarà un vertice tra la dirigenza del Bayern Monaco, quella dell'Inter e l'entourage di Shaqiri. Si cerca la stretta finale e domani può essere il giorno buono per chiudere il colpo.*



Speriamo proprio di no....


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il giocatore ha detto sì al contratto con l'Inter a quattro anni e mezzo di contratto a 2,750 milioni di euro all'anno. Domani in Baviera ci sarà un vertice tra la dirigenza del Bayern Monaco, quella dell'Inter e l'entourage di Shaqiri. Si cerca la stretta finale e domani può essere il giorno buono per chiudere il colpo.*



Tuttosport come al solito è fuori dal mondo....


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

DA come ho letto poco fa da Pedullà sembra che il giocatore voglia solo l'Inter, manca poco per la chiusura.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> DA come ho letto poco fa da Pedullà sembra che il giocatore voglia solo l'Inter, manca poco per la chiusura.



In Inghilterra lo danno già per fatto ai Reds....


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra lo danno già per fatto ai Reds....



Lo danno per fatto ma domani a quanto sembra l'Inter incontrerà il Bayern per chiudere non so, per me alla fine lo prendono.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo FcInterNews.it, l'Inter domani si recherà a Monaco di Baviera per chiudere l'accordo col Bayern per l'acquisto di Shaqiri. Alla riunione col club bavarese potrebbero essere presenti sia il CEO nerazzurro Michael Bolingbroke che il direttore generale Marco Fassone. L'accordo dovrebbe chiudersi sulla base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni di euro, con riscatto fissato a 11 milioni. Per il giocatore pronto un quadriennale a 2 milioni e 750mila euro. *


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Se lo devono prendere, che lo prendano. 

Mi chiedo solo una cosa: se è davvero così forte come molti dicono, perchè al Bayern fa la riserva delle riserva? E perchè non ci sono top club interessati?

Poi, magari, si rivela il nuovo Messi. Però...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo FcInterNews.it, l'Inter domani si recherà a Monaco di Baviera per chiudere l'accordo col Bayern per l'acquisto di Shaqiri. Alla riunione col club bavarese potrebbero essere presenti sia il CEO nerazzurro Michael Bolingbroke che il direttore generale Marco Fassone. L'accordo dovrebbe chiudersi sulla base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni di euro, con riscatto fissato a 11 milioni. Per il giocatore pronto un quadriennale a 2 milioni e 750mila euro. *



*Anche secondo Sky, il gap tra la richiesta del Bayern Monaco e l'offerta dell'Inter si è ridotta sensibilmente e Ausilio è deciso a chiudere già nella giornata di domani per evitare la concorrenza del Liverpool.*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se lo devono prendere, che lo prendano.
> 
> Mi chiedo solo una cosa: se è davvero così forte come molti dicono, perchè al Bayern fa la riserva delle riserva? E perchè non ci sono top club interessati?
> 
> Poi, magari, si rivela il nuovo Messi. Però...



Nel Bayern Shaqiri fa la riserva di Robben se non sbaglio e quindi la panchina in quel caso la posso capire. All'Inter e nel contesto della Serie A questo giocatore potrebbe fare molto bene


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Nel Bayern Shaqiri fa la riserva di Robben se non sbaglio e quindi la panchina in quel caso la posso capire. All'Inter e nel contesto della Serie A questo giocatore potrebbe fare molto bene



Anche di Bernat


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche di Bernat



Bernat però è un giocatore completamente diverso (terzino vs ala/fantasista),non è che sono intercambiabili.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bernat però è un giocatore completamente diverso (terzino vs ala/fantasista),non è che sono intercambiabili.



Più di qualche volta ha giocato nei 3 dietro Lewa


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo FcInterNews.it, l'Inter domani si recherà a Monaco di Baviera per chiudere l'accordo col Bayern per l'acquisto di Shaqiri. Alla riunione col club bavarese potrebbero essere presenti sia il CEO nerazzurro Michael Bolingbroke che il direttore generale Marco Fassone. L'accordo dovrebbe chiudersi sulla base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni di euro, con riscatto fissato a 11 milioni. Per il giocatore pronto un quadriennale a 2 milioni e 750mila euro. *



Oggi ci mancava pure questa.


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Potranno anche comprare Shaqiri, ma finchè non mettono a posto difesa e esterni bassi non vanno da nessuna parte.


----------



## gabuz (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se lo devono prendere, che lo prendano.
> 
> Mi chiedo solo una cosa: se è davvero così forte come molti dicono, perchè al Bayern fa la riserva delle riserva? E perchè non ci sono top club interessati?
> 
> Poi, magari, si rivela il nuovo Messi. Però...



Sono d'accordo. Magari poi sposterà gli equilibri, ma a quel prezzo dovrebbe esserci la fila alla porta del Bayern


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2015)

Shaquiri non spacciamolo per un fenomeno ragazzi, non lo è, però è un giocatore bravo che fa decisamente al caso di Inter e Mancini, quindi si è un bel colpo davvero


----------



## Heaven (7 Gennaio 2015)

è un futuro fenomeno Shaqiri, per come la vedo io è un crack annunciato come Torres era un bidone annunciato


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se lo devono prendere, che lo prendano.
> 
> Mi chiedo solo una cosa: se è davvero così forte come molti dicono, perchè al Bayern fa la riserva delle riserva? E perchè non ci sono top club interessati?
> 
> Poi, magari, si rivela il nuovo Messi. Però...



Per questa serie A per me è un bel colpo, beh certo il fatto che non ci siano top club su di lui fa comunque pensare ( se davvero ci fosse il Liverpool sarebbe già andato la da giorni, solita tarantella giornalistica per allungare sta telenovela e spacciarlo per un colpaccio), senza contare che poi ha un costo accessibile a molti club.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo il Daily Star Bayern e Liverpool avrebbero raggiunto un accordo per la cessione di Shaqiri ai Reds sulla base d 13 mln di euro. Sbaragliata la concorrenza dell'Inter, che puntava sul prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Daily Star Bayern e Liverpool avrebbero raggiunto un accordo per la cessione di Shaqiri ai Reds sulla base d 13 mln di euro. Sbaragliata la concorrenza dell'Inter, che puntava sul prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto.*



Non capisco perchè in Inghilterra insistono quando tutti qui dicono che massimo domani si chiude, tra l'altro se l'offerta è quella e inferiore a quella dell'Inter.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè in Inghilterra insistono quando tutti qui dicono che massimo domani si chiude, tra l'altro se l'offerta è quella e inferiore a quella dell'Inter.



In Inghilterra potrebbero dire:" Non capisco perchè in Italia insistono con l'Inter quanto i Reds hanno già l'accordo col Bayern"....


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Daily Star Bayern e Liverpool avrebbero raggiunto un accordo per la cessione di Shaqiri ai Reds sulla base d 13 mln di euro. Sbaragliata la concorrenza dell'Inter, che puntava sul prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto.*


speriamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra potrebbero dire:" Non capisco perchè in Italia insistono con l'Inter quanto i Reds hanno già l'accordo col Bayern"....



Hai perfettamente ragione, però Di Marzio e Pedullà dicono la stessa cosa difficile se non impossibile che dicono fesserie poi non so .


----------



## Djici (7 Gennaio 2015)

L unica Buona notizia della settimana potrebbe arrivare da Liverpool


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Daily Star Bayern e Liverpool avrebbero raggiunto un accordo per la cessione di Shaqiri ai Reds sulla base d 13 mln di euro. Sbaragliata la concorrenza dell'Inter, che puntava sul prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto.*



Speriamo. Anche se non capisco il Liverpool cosa se ne fa, ha due milioni di esterni


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Di Marzio: offerta ufficiale dell'Inter 2 milioni per il prestito oneroso e 12 milioni +1 di bonus in caso di qualificazione alla Champions League, se la risposta sarà positiva i dirigenti partiranno per Monaco per chiudere la trattativa.*


----------



## juventino (7 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Daily Star Bayern e Liverpool avrebbero raggiunto un accordo per la cessione di Shaqiri ai Reds sulla base d 13 mln di euro. Sbaragliata la concorrenza dell'Inter, che puntava sul prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Anche se non capisco il Liverpool cosa se ne fa, ha due milioni di esterni



Per la ragione che hai citato credo che l'interesse del Liverpool sia sempre stato molto sterile, imho. A meno che non si inserisca qualcun altro credo sia praticamente dell'Inter (purtroppo).


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per la ragione che hai citato credo che l'interesse del Liverpool sia sempre stato molto sterile, imho. A meno che non si inserisca qualcun altro credo sia praticamente dell'Inter (purtroppo).



Lo credo anch'io, purtroppo.
Lavorando bene, se davvero prendesse Shaqiri rafforzandosi in difesa l'Inter diventerebbe la terza forza del campionato (parlo per l'anno prossimo).


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo TMW.com, l'Inter deve ancora lavorare per arrivare a Xherdan Shaqiri. Rimane importante la distanza tra la valutazione del giocatore svizzero fatta dal club nerazzurro e quella del Bayern Monaco. Domani le parti saranno in contatto per cercare di limare tale distanza.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2015)

Shaqiri all'Inter ormai è fatta il giocatore non si sta allenando e l'Inter è a Monaco per chiudere l'affare, come si voleva dimostrare c'era solo L'inter sul giocatore altro che Liverpool.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Shaqiri all'Inter ormai è fatta il giocatore non si sta allenando e l'Inter è a Monaco per chiudere l'affare, come si voleva dimostrare c'era solo L'inter sul giocatore altro che Liverpool.



Mah non so se il giocatore lo prenda l'inter o meno, ma l'interesse dei Reds c'era (l'account twitter del Liverpool lo confermava). Probabilmente il giocatore vuole l'inter. Comunque è un bell'elemento, ma non che prendano Messi o CR7. Si sta un po' esagerando.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mah non so se il giocatore lo prenda l'inter o meno, ma l'interesse dei Reds c'era (l'account twitter del Liverpool lo confermava). Probabilmente il giocatore vuole l'inter. Comunque è un bell'elemento, ma non che prendano Messi o CR7. Si sta un po' esagerando.



A giugno avremmo tutti pagato di tasca nostra pur di avere Shaqiri. Solo perchè lo prendono loro (se lo prendono) non mi sembra giusto sminuire l'operazione. Io sono d'accordo a dire che Cerci è più utile di Podolski, ma se prendono Shaqiri probabilmente avranno l'esterno più forte della Serie A.

Giusto per ricordare, Gervinho l'anno scorso sembrava il Bale nero. 

In ogni caso, spero che il Bayern non glielo venda. Purtroppo il Liverpool mi puzzava di bluff, ha già troppi esterni.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Di Marzio: Incontro in corso tra Fassone e Ausilio e i dirigenti del Bayern. La proposta dell'Inter è sempre 2 milioni per il prestito più 11 milioni di euro per l'obbligo di riscatto ed un ulteriore milione BONUS in caso di qualificazione alla Champions League.*


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A giugno avremmo tutti pagato di tasca nostra pur di avere Shaqiri. Solo perchè lo prendono loro (se lo prendono) non mi sembra giusto sminuire l'operazione. Io sono d'accordo a dire che Cerci è più utile di Podolski, ma se prendono Shaqiri probabilmente avranno l'esterno più forte della Serie A.
> 
> Giusto per ricordare, Gervinho l'anno scorso sembrava il Bale nero.
> 
> In ogni caso, spero che il Bayern non glielo venda. Purtroppo il Liverpool mi puzzava di bluff, ha già troppi esterni.



Credo di non scrivere in aramaico eh. A me piace, è un bell'elemento, certo che lo prenderei, ma non è arriva CR7 o Messi.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Credo di non scrivere in aramaico eh. A me piace, è un bell'elemento, certo che lo prenderei, ma non è arriva *CR7 o Messi.*



a livello assoluto no ma per il nostro campionato è come se lo fosse,sarà certamente l'esterno più forte della serie a,poi per carità magari non si adatta e fallisce ma la vedo dura, hanno fatto un grandissimo acquisto soprattutto rapportato al prezzo.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Incontro in corso tra Fassone e Ausilio e i dirigenti del Bayern. La proposta dell'Inter è sempre 2 milioni per il prestito più 11 milioni di euro per l'obbligo di riscatto ed un ulteriore milione BONUS in caso di qualificazione alla Champions League.*



Sono curioso di vedere come si rivelerà. Se un top top top da Serie A o un panchinaro da Bayern sopravvalutato.

Comunque, per quanto ci riguarda, l'arrivo di Shaqiri all'Inter non cambia nulla. Abbiamo tanti di quei problemi interni da risolvere, che gli affari degli altri non ci toccano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Affare fatto: Prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 15/16 milioni.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Affare fatto: Prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 15/16 milioni.*



Gran colpo, anche più di Cerci. Bisogna essere obiettivi. Poi ovviamente sarà il campo a dare le sentenze finali.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (8 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Affare fatto: Prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 15/16 milioni.*



Grandissimo colpo, nettamente più forte di cerci non ho dubbi, comunque è incredibile come questi chiudano il bilancio sempre in rosso e si possano permettere di spendere tutti sti soldi, ma d'altronde come nelle aziende se non si investe non si va avanti.


----------



## de sica (8 Gennaio 2015)

Shaquiri è dell'inter, è ufficiale


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque è un bell'elemento, ma non che prendano Messi o CR7. Si sta un po' esagerando.



Sono d'accordo, in alcuni casi si esagera per me, che poi ( io compresa) pensavo che se prendevano Cerci non avrebbero preso lui, invece l'altro giorno leggevo che se arrivava Cerci non prendevano Poldi, alla fine non trovo giusto (parere mio) sminuire l'operazione Cerci solo perchè ora l'inter ha preso Shaqiri, se prendevano Cerci e non Poldi erano a mio avviso più forti,ribadisco buon acquisto ma non credo che prendendo già solo Poldi e Shaqiri siano già da 3 posto.


----------



## gabuz (8 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Affare fatto: Prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 15/16 milioni.*



Obbligo di riscatto? Si preparino a dire ciao a Icardi allora...


----------

